# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تعوذوا بالله من حب الشهرة فإنه من أفتك أمراض القلوب

## محب الشيخ العلوان

تعوذوا بالله من حب الشهرة فإنه من أفتك أمراض القلوب



الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه وصلى الله وسلم على نبنا محمد وآله صحبه.


أما بعد:

حديثي إليكم هذا اليوم عن داء عضال ومرض خطير ووباء منتشر يسمى حب الشهرة.

توصيف المرض:

حب الشهرة: شهوة خفية تصيب القلوب فتمنعها من الإخلاص والصدق مع الله سبحانه، فتأكل الحسنات وتحبط الأعمال الصالحة، وتسبب الغفلة وقسوة القلب.

تنبيه: هذا المرض الفاتك أخطر من السرطان والأيدز وبقاءه في القلب بدون علاج يؤدي حتما إلى موت القلب. 

تاريخ المرض:
هذا المرض ليس مرضا وراثيا ولكن تاريخه يعود إلى زمن بعيد يوم قال إبليس اللعين (أنا خير منه) 
وهو مرض منتشر في كل أرجاء المعمورة وتعاني منه ألاف نسمة. 

من أسباب هذا المرض: قلة التقوى من الله سبحانه، وإيثار الشهوة عن الدين والدنيا عن الآخرة.

أعراض المرض:

ولهذا المرض: أعراض وعلامات يعرف به، منها:

1.الإستكبار عن الإيمان والإعراض عن الحق واتباع الهوى وصد الناس عن سبيل الله.

2.الترفع عن خلق الله والإستطالة على الناس والإزدراء بهم والتهاون من شأنهم.

3.التعاظم والتجبر وطلب العز والشرف عند الخلق ولو أفضى ذلك إلى سخط الخالق.

4.الإفتخار بمحاسنه ومدحه لنفسه وترديده بكلمة (أنا) والمباهات بصالح أعماله، ونسيان ذنبه.

5.الحرص على تزين الظاهر وتحسين العبادة في مواطن اشراف الناس مع خراب الباطن.

6.طلب الإمارة والحرص عليها وموالاة الناس ومعاداتهم على أساسها. 

7.إعجابه بنفسه واقتناعه بعمله وتصويب رأيه ومراءات الناس والتسمع بهم.

8.تتبع زلات الآخرين والإنشغال بعوبهم عن آفاته وعيوب نفسه.

وغير ذلك من الأعراض.



بعض الأعراض الجانبية للمرض:

قد يكون الشخص المصاب لهذا المرض عالما أو جوادا أو مجاهدا أو كثير العبادة ولكنه دائما يكون محروما من الإخلاص والإحتساب، 
محروما من محاسبة النفس وذكر الموت، محروما من لذة العبادة، محروما من الخشوع وكثرة الدعاء.

العلاج:

العلاج الوحيد لهذا المرض هو التوبة النصوح إلى الله عز وجل بشروطها والصدق مع الله سبحانه وتعالى في القول والعمل 
وأخلاص العمل لله وحده ومتابعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. وعدم الإلتفات إلى المدح والذم،
وكبح جماح النفس وإرغامها بالصبر على الطاعات وعن المعاصى. والإكثار من ذكر هادم اللذات (الموت) والخوف من بطش الله ونقمته. 



أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظقم أن يعافينا من جيمع الآفات.

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## أبوالرجّال

عندما أصادف في هذا العالم الافتراضي
من يقدم نفسه ويسبق معرفه
بمهنة أو رتبة من لدنه
حتى إن كانت له في الواقع
أجد فيه هذي الصفة وإن ماشعر بها هو !
أعني حب الشهرة والظهور

الشيخ فلان
والشاعر علان
والأستاذ أبوالرجال


!!؟


ويزيد الطين بلة
أن يقدم أحدهم لنفسه !؟؟ موضوع بعنوان
محاضرة للمدرب فلان ( مثلا )

دع آخرين يقدموا لك
أو قدم نفسك بأخو الكل
وابن الجماعة

أنت في ملتقى ووسط شبكة
في عالم مترامي الأطراف

وهناك من يعرفك ويقرأ لك وعنك 
لأول مرة

لاتزكوا أنفسكم

لعلي ماخرجت عن الموضوع
لكن العنوان وبعض ماجاء في العرض
عزز لديّ وفيّ هذا الخاطر
وتلك النظرة
لأصحاب المناصب
ومن يتواجدون بتلك الصورة

والله أسأل العفو عني وعنهم
الله أسأل الاخلاص والخلاص

وهبك ربي ماتحب
صافي الود

----------


## أبا سالم

يا رب طهرنا من النفاق والشرك والرياء....يا رب..اللهم آمين....

----------

